# Aqueon Megaflow Owners Survey



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

The Aqueon Megaflow…To have or have not
Do you own one of these? Here’s your chance to let us all know what you think about it
You guessed it…I am on the fence about this tank
I need to hear your experiences
Please participate as so many of us will benefit

Please let us know your tank size, estimated return gph and overflow location(s)


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Any input, anybody?


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Poll added
If you own an Aqueon megaflow, please participate and let us know what size tank you have and where your overflow(s) is(are) located
Thanks for your input


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

This is a really weird poll because if you set up the overflow kit PROPERLY then you will avoid all the negative issues listed above...

For example, you will never flood a tank unless you overpower the drain by using an oversized pump or restricting the drain somehow into the sump..

You will also get good surface skimming if you place the durso sufficiently below the water surface in the overflow..

as for noise, this really depends on how you run the plumbing from the bulkheads down into the sump not really on the durso design with these kits....granted, they are not as quiet as a herbie but they are not that noisy either..


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for your input Raf
Unfortunately what you have stated is the extent of all I could find on the web about these tanks. And what I did find raised some unanswered questions

My original post went on ignored for over a month
So, weird or not, I started this poll as I could not think of where else to turn for some answers
It didn't even dawn on me to ask someone such as yourself. If I'm not mistaken, you are in the maintenance biz? So I gather you've had a fair amount of experience with this particular design

If I use this style of tank, I would definately go Herbie
I was even toying with the idea of drilling the back to improvise a Beananimal

Now you have left me wishing I could close this poll


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

no worries  ask away if you have any further questions.


----------

